# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Lähijunien vuoroväli

## teme

Tätä on pohdittu, mutta jos saisi pyytä sellaisen yksinkertaisen summauksen että miksi se on juuri viisi minuuttia? Koska pisin asemäväli (Pasila-Rautatientori) on tuon verran?

----------


## zige94

> Tätä on pohdittu, mutta jos saisi pyytä sellaisen yksinkertaisen summauksen että miksi se on juuri viisi minuuttia? Koska pisin asemäväli (Pasila-Rautatientori) on tuon verran?


Nyt meni itseltäni vähän ohi... Voisitko vähän tarkemmin laittaa että mistä nyt on kyse?  :Smile:  Ymmärsin tästä että miksi joillakin (et kertonut mitä junia juuri tarkoitat) on 5minuutin vuoroväli, mutta muuta en tajunnutkaan...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt meni itseltäni vähän ohi... Voisitko vähän tarkemmin laittaa että mistä nyt on kyse?


Eiköhän Teme tarkoittanut Helsingin seudun ostaman paikallisjunaliikenteen eli VR-Yhtymän brändinimellä lähiliikenne toimivan liikenteen minimivuoroväliä.

Tämä tullee siitä, että junien liikennöimillä rataosilla linjasuojastuksen jaksonpituus on liikenteessä käytettävillä junanopeuksilla 4 minuuttia. Kun tuollainen 20 % on hyvä marginaali, niin 5 min. on sopiva kaupallisen liikenteen vuoroväli. Myös Helsingin asemalla pystytyään lähettämään juna paluusuuntaansa minimissään 4 minuutin kuluttua saapumisesta, joten tähänkin 5 minuutin vuoroväli istuu sopivalla marginaalilla. Pisaran suunnitelmassa sanotaan, että kaupunkiratojen vuoroväli voitaisiin lyhentää 3 minuuttiin. Se edellyttää turvalaitteiden uusimista tai vähintään jaksojen lyhentämistä.

Antero

----------


## Jussi

> Eiköhän Teme tarkoittanut Helsingin seudun ostaman paikallisjunaliikenteen eli VR-Yhtymän brändinimellä lähiliikenne toimivan liikenteen minimivuoroväliä.
> 
> Tämä tullee siitä, että junien liikennöimillä rataosilla linjasuojastuksen jaksonpituus on liikenteessä käytettävillä junanopeuksilla 4 minuuttia. Kun tuollainen 20 % on hyvä marginaali, niin 5 min. on sopiva kaupallisen liikenteen vuoroväli. Myös Helsingin asemalla pystytyään lähettämään juna paluusuuntaansa minimissään 4 minuutin kuluttua saapumisesta, joten tähänkin 5 minuutin vuoroväli istuu sopivalla marginaalilla. Pisaran suunnitelmassa sanotaan, että kaupunkiratojen vuoroväli voitaisiin lyhentää 3 minuuttiin. Se edellyttää turvalaitteiden uusimista tai vähintään jaksojen lyhentämistä.
> 
> Antero


Toki A- ja M- junien väli ei ole Helsingin ja Huopalahden välillä tasan 5 minuuttia, vaan vuorotellen 4 ja 6 minuuttia jolloin molemmilla junilla on 10 minuutin vuoroväli.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä tullee siitä, että junien liikennöimillä rataosilla linjasuojastuksen jaksonpituus on liikenteessä käytettävillä junanopeuksilla 4 minuuttia. Kun tuollainen 20 % on hyvä marginaali, niin 5 min. on sopiva kaupallisen liikenteen vuoroväli. Myös Helsingin asemalla pystytyään lähettämään juna paluusuuntaansa minimissään 4 minuutin kuluttua saapumisesta, joten tähänkin 5 minuutin vuoroväli istuu sopivalla marginaalilla. Pisaran suunnitelmassa sanotaan, että kaupunkiratojen vuoroväli voitaisiin lyhentää 3 minuuttiin. Se edellyttää turvalaitteiden uusimista tai vähintään jaksojen lyhentämistä.


Rautateiden kulunvalvonnan uusinta kuormitetuimmilla rataosilla voisi tuoda mukavasti lisää kapasiteettia.

Esimerkiksi erittäin kuormitetulla Stockholm Södra - Stockholm Central välillä kulkee nykyään 24 junaa ruuhkatunnissa. Pika- ja paikallisjunia sekaisin. Olisiko kulunvalvonta vielä ihan konventionaalinen systeemikin(ei liikkuvaan blokkiin perustuva)? Varmaan kallis kuitenkin. Toki Stockholm Södrassa on junille kahdet laiturit ja Stockholm Centralissakin laitureita riittää.

Pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteiden ruuhkaisin osa on Helsinki - Kerava väli, jolla varmaan myös voisi olla parit laiturit käytössä joka asemalla (Kerava, Tikkurila, Pasila, Helsinki). Tuosta välistä saadaan kulunvalvontaa uusimalla läpi enemmänkin junia, kunhan ensin saadaan Pisaralla vapautettua rata- ja raidekapasiteettia Pasilan ja Helsingin välistä, joka on tällä hetkellä pullonkaula.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Samaan aiheeseen liittyen kysyisin, että miksi A-junien vuoroväli on viikonloppuisin puoli tuntia? Johtuuko Helsinki C:n ahtaudesta vai siitä, että matkustajia ei ole riittävästi (kun A-junahan on ainoana yhteytenä vain Valimoon, Pitäjänmäelle ja Mäkkylään). Onhan esim. N-junillakin 10-15 minuutin vuoroväli ja Ilmalaankin pääsee viikonloppuisin 5-15 minuutin vuorovalillä A- ja M-junilla.

----------


## zige94

> Eiköhän Teme tarkoittanut Helsingin seudun ostaman paikallisjunaliikenteen eli VR-Yhtymän brändinimellä lähiliikenne toimivan liikenteen minimivuoroväliä.
> 
> Tämä tullee siitä, että junien liikennöimillä rataosilla linjasuojastuksen jaksonpituus on liikenteessä käytettävillä junanopeuksilla 4 minuuttia. Kun tuollainen 20 % on hyvä marginaali, niin 5 min. on sopiva kaupallisen liikenteen vuoroväli. Myös Helsingin asemalla pystytyään lähettämään juna paluusuuntaansa minimissään 4 minuutin kuluttua saapumisesta, joten tähänkin 5 minuutin vuoroväli istuu sopivalla marginaalilla. Pisaran suunnitelmassa sanotaan, että kaupunkiratojen vuoroväli voitaisiin lyhentää 3 minuuttiin. Se edellyttää turvalaitteiden uusimista tai vähintään jaksojen lyhentämistä.
> 
> Antero


Ja Tikkurila - Malmi välillä menee junat parhaimmillaan 2-3min välein, siis per suunta. Esimerkiksi Tapanilasta 14:25 N-juna keskustaan, 14:28 I-juna keskustaan, ja samaa rataa n. tunnin ajan... Samantyylisiä tapauksia on ruuhka-aikana paljonkin täälläpäin. Helsinkiin/-stä on minimissään aikataulutettu 4minuutin välillä.

----------


## petteri

Minusta junaraiteiden kulunvalvonnan uusiminen, Pisara ja sen seurauksena tiheämpi vuoroväli antaisi aika paljon uusia mahdollisuuksia, kun yksikkökokoa voitaisiin pienentää. Nykyisinhän raiteet ovat niin täynnä, ettei sinne oikein muuta mahdu. 

Otetaan esimerkiksi Leppävaaran suunta, minulle tulisi mieleen käyttää sitä uudella tavalla. 

Minulle tulisi mieleen korvata aika suuri osan A-junista parilla katukelpoisella junalla (duoratikaksikin tuollaista kutsutaan, ihan maun mukaan.), vaikka jotenkin tälläisillä reiteillä:

Helsinki - Pitäjänmäki- (kadulle) - Konala  Pähkinärinne  Kivistö asema
Helsinki Leppävaara - (kadulle) - Laaksolahti  Jupperi  Pähkinärinne  Myyrmäki asema  Kaivoksela

Toki tuolle junaratikalle tulisi 55 senttiä korkeat laiturit, mutta eiköhän ne olisi jotenkin hanskattavissa.

Muitakin mahdollisuuksia löytyy jos raiteille saadaan lisäkapasiteettia. Olisi kuitenkin parempi käyttää ensin olemassa oleva infra (toki Pisaralla lisättynä) täyteen ja sitten vasta rakentaa vaikka Töölön metro tyyppinen ratkaisu. Toki RHK varmaan haraa vastaan, ettei mitään katukelpoista kalustoa saisi junaradoilla kulkea, mutta johan ratakalustoyhtiö omistaa yhdenlaisia junia, joten eikös seuraavia hankittaessa kannattaisi selvittää myös duoratikkavaihtoehto?

----------


## teme

Kiitoksia vastauksista, Antero ymmärsi oikein. Kiinnostaa ihan yleisesti, mutta tarkemmin mietin sitä että jos K-junat on N-junia, niin mahtuisiko kaupunkiradalla kolmas junaryhmä 10 min välillä ja mitä tuo vaatisi jos mitään? Eli siis 200 sekunttia, kolme minuuttia 20 sekunttia, yhteisillä osuuksilla vuoroväli.

Petteri, olen joskus leikkinyt ajatuksella että mitä jos olisi Tikkurilan kaupunkiradan suuntainen ratikka. Luultavasti helpointa olisi rakentaa uusi rata samaan väylään, ei se välttämättä edes olisi kovin kallista kun maaväylä on valmiina ylityksineen. Jotenkin vaikka niin että olisi esimerkiksi ratikkalinja Tikkurila - Rautatientori, joka pysähtyy jokaisella nykyisistä asemista ja vaikka haarautuukin. Ja vastaavasti junat eivät pysähtyisi kuin Malmilla, ehkä Oulunkylässä ja Pasilasas. Eli tuotaisiin tavallaan yksi kevyempi junatyyppi nykyisten lähijunien alle jolloin ne taas lähentyisivät taajamajunia.

Tähän liittyen eräs hilpeä laskelma: Tikkurila - Helsinki, 18km, 8 pysähdystä.
Oletuksilla 30s asema-aikaa, 0,8m/s2 kiihtyvyys ja 1,0m/s2 jarrutus pikaratikalla menee 70km/h kalustolla tuohon aika tasan 20min ja 100km/h kalustolla 17 min, oletan ettei tarvitse hidastaa vaihteisiiin tai kurveihin.

N-junan aikataulun mukainen ajoaika on 20 min. 140km/h nopeudella tuohon menisi periaatteessa 15,5 min. Pari minuuttia tuosta selittyy sillä että Ratapiha on vaihdeviidakkoineen niin hidas, mutta olisikohan siltikin liikennöintikäytännöissä kenties jotain hiottavaa?  :Smile:

----------


## tohpeeri

> Samaan aiheeseen liittyen kysyisin, että miksi A-junien vuoroväli on viikonloppuisin puoli tuntia? Johtuuko Helsinki C:n ahtaudesta vai siitä, että matkustajia ei ole riittävästi (kun A-junahan on ainoana yhteytenä vain Valimoon, Pitäjänmäelle ja Mäkkylään). Onhan esim. N-junillakin 10-15 minuutin vuoroväli ja Ilmalaankin pääsee viikonloppuisin 5-15 minuutin vuorovalillä A- ja M-junilla.


     Olen todennut, ettei A-junissa kovin paljon väkeä viikonloppuisin ole mutta käsittääkseni se johtuu juuri harvasta vuorovälistä. Esim. pitäjänmäkeläiset käyttävät keskustaan mennessä tai päinvastoin mieluummin seutubusseja joita kulkee lauantaisin n. 10 ja sunnuntaisin n. 15 min. välein. Aikatauluja ei paljoa tarvitse vilkaista kuten on asianlaita junaa käyttäessä.

----------


## Mika123

> Olen todennut, ettei A-junissa kovin paljon väkeä viikonloppuisin ole mutta käsittääkseni se johtuu juuri harvasta vuorovälistä. Esim. pitäjänmäkeläiset käyttävät keskustaan mennessä tai päinvastoin mieluummin seutubusseja joita kulkee lauantaisin n. 10 ja sunnuntaisin n. 15 min. välein. Aikatauluja ei paljoa tarvitse vilkaista kuten on asianlaita junaa käyttäessä.


Mitä olen A-junaa käyttänyt, niin olen huomannut, että A:n käyttäjistä iso osa on työmatkalaisia, jotka käyvät töissä Pitäjänmäessä ja Valimossa. Se selittäisi myös viikonlopun "hiljaisuutta".

----------


## Max

> Tähän liittyen eräs hilpeä laskelma: Tikkurila - Helsinki, 18km, 8 pysähdystä.


Tikkurilasta on Helsingin päärautatieasemalle 16 km, ei 18...

----------

